# Not Aus Konzept an alter Anlage



## peter(R) (11 November 2010)

Eine ältere Anlage ( Bj. 1977 ) ca. 20 m lang läuft seit ihrer Erstellung mit dem damals üblichen Sicherheitskonzept. Not Aus schaltet Steuerspannung ab und damit hat es sich.
Diese Anlage treiben 3 Gleichstromantriebe ( 40kW, 20kW, 10kW ) an. Nun fangen langsam die uralten Stromrichter an zu spinnen und sollen gegen neue getauscht werden.
MUSS in diesem Zusammenhang auch das ganze Sicherheitskonzept an die neuesten Vorschriften angepasst werden oder gilt das nur als Reparatur der Anlage und alles sonst darf bleiben wie es ist ???

peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2010)

Hallo,
Da werden also alte Stromrichter getauscht, ansonstenändert sich nix?
Keine neuen Funktionen?
Keine höhre Geschwindigkeit?
Keine anderen Produkte?

So richtig?


MfG


----------



## peter(R) (11 November 2010)

Genau so ist das alte raus neue rein keinerlei Änderung der Anlagenfunktion.

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (11 November 2010)

Hintergrundinformation:
Man denkt darüber nach
a) nur neue Stromrichter sonst alles beim alten belassen
b) Gleichstromantriebe komplett raus und stattdessen AC Antriebe mit Frequenzumrichter. Auch da aber keinerlei Änderung der Funktion oder Geschwindigkeit

Bei b) wäre dann die Frage wie sieht es dann mit neuer Sicherheit aus ???


peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen, daß das keine wesentliche Änderung ist und somit (wenn die Anlage den damaligen Vorschriften enspricht) alles i. O. ist


MfG


----------



## peter(R) (11 November 2010)

auch im Falle b)  ??

peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2010)

Hallo,

m. M. nach auch bei b)

Aber schreib doch dem Safety mal eine PN, der träumt ja quasi sowas.
Ich hoffe nur, daß er nicht gerade im Messe-Streß steckt



MfG


----------



## Safety (11 November 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
ich könnte Dir jetzt sagen wovon ich träume, aber das wäre nicht Jugendfrei und in einem so anständigen und öffentlichen Forum möchte ich das nicht machen. 

Die SPS ist immer anstrengend davor und auch während.

Zum Thema:
Du musst dokumentieren was der Ist Stand ist und wie der Sollzustand sein soll, ob Gefahren entstehen und wenn ja wie hoch und wie du darauf reagierst. 
Gibt einige Dokumente darüber, aber es ist wichtig alles aufschreiben und begründen. Denn Du suchst Rechtssicherheit soweit wie möglich! 

Wenn die Kiste vor 95 muss die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllt werden, Mindestanforderung bzw. die UVV. Danach muss die entsprechende MRL erfüllt sein.

Man kann also ohne Kenntnis der Maschine kann man keine Bewertung vornehmen, aber es kommt selten vor das man in die Wesentliche Veränderung kommt.


----------



## MSB (11 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> auch im Falle b)  ??



http://www.bgchemie.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-781/_nr-2/i.html

Hier ist das Beispiel auf der Seite 20 so ähnlich ...
Auf der Seite 21 ist das Entscheidungsdiagramm ob wesentliche Änderung oder nicht.
Grob gefühlt machst du auch im Fall "B" keine wesentliche Veränderung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (11 November 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> ich könnte Dir jetzt sagen wovon ich träume, aber das wäre nicht Jugendfrei und in einem so anständigen und öffentlichen Forum möchte ich das nicht machen.
> 
> Die SPS ist immer anstrengend davor und auch während.
> ...



Ich hoffe ihr habt auch euer Auto so sicher gemacht das man damit auch als Fahranfänger keinen Unfall verursachen kann oder an den Baum fahren kann.


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt auch euer Auto so sicher gemacht das man damit auch als Fahranfänger keinen Unfall verursachen kann oder an den Baum fahren kann.


 
Hallo,

was willst du sagen?


MfG


----------



## Rudi (11 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was willst du sagen?
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt nicht das der Hersteller für die "Dummheit" oder Unwissenheit der Anlagenfahrer verantwortlich gemacht wird. Ich kann nicht jeden beliebigen Menschen ohne entsprechende Qualifikation und Einweisung auf technische Anlagen loslassen.
Fürs Auto ist auch eine Berechtigung erforderlich.


----------



## MSB (11 November 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Mir gefällt nicht das der Hersteller für die "Dummheit" oder Unwissenheit der Anlagenfahrer verantwortlich gemacht wird. Ich kann nicht jeden beliebigen Menschen ohne entsprechende Qualifikation und Einweisung auf technische Anlagen loslassen.
> Fürs Auto ist auch eine Berechtigung erforderlich.



Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Betriebsanleitung, WER auf die Maschine losgelassen werden darf.
Das Problem bei Maschinen ist aber, das die allermeisten einfach viel zu komplex sind,
um alle möglichen Gefährdungen zu erfassen, das fällt einem als Fachmann schon oft genug "schwer".
Nicht zuletzt fließt "wer" als "welche Qualifikation" ja auch in die Gefährdungsbeurteilung mit ein.

Und wenn du erwartest, das dein Anlagenbediener von dir 1 Jahr geschult werden muss,
um die Maschine bedienen zu dürfen, dann ist das juristisch für den Betreiber verpflichtend.
Wenn der nicht so verfährt, wie du das gerne hättest, dann ist das im Verantwortungsbereich des Betreibers,
und kann dir so gesehen "egal" sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Safety (12 November 2010)

*MRL ist im GPSG als Gesetzt verankert*

Hallo, 
  solche Diskussionen Führe ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr.
  Was Du bzw. Ihr macht ist in vielen Fällen egal. Wenn aber ein Schaden einem dritten zugefügt wird dann muss der Hersteller und auch Betreiber nachweisen, dass er die Maschine sicher gebaut bzw. sicher betrieben hat. Normen stellen den Stand der Technik da also das mindeste was man machen muss. Alles darüber kann man über verschieden Schuldprozente diskutieren aber darunter habt Ihr immer schlechte Karten. Ich habe  von einem Rechtsanwalt gehört, dass die Gerichte einem eine bestimmte Zeit lasen um die Dokumente zusammen zustellen bzw. zu suchen. Wer dann keine hat ist in Gotteshand.
  Wer Rechtssicherheit in bestimmten Grenzen sucht sollte sich damit befassen, die anderen sollen es seinlassen und hoffen, dass nichts passiert und keiner Sie anzeigt. Auch ein Weg.

  Bei einer Körperverletzung muss der Staatsanwalt ermitteln!


----------



## peter(R) (12 November 2010)

Das bringt mich aber der Antwort auf die Frage 
- ist der Einbau von neuen Antrieben bei genau gleicher Maschinenfunktion eine wesendliche Änderung oder nicht - keinen mm näher.

Diese Maschine ( Anlage ) produziert seit 1977 unverändert und wirde immer mal wieder begutachtet ( BG ) und nie beanstandet.

Sie soll auch einfach nur so weiterlaufen mit neuen Reglern ( die von 1977 sehen schon lustig aus den Hersteller gibts ewig nicht mehr ) oder wegen der einfacheren Beschaffung und Wartung mit AC Antrieben.

Vielleicht dazu gesagt, dass die Anlage nicht in irgendeiner Hinterhofklitsche steht sondern bei einem namhaften weltweit agierenden Konzern.

peter(R)


----------



## Safety (12 November 2010)

Hallo,
Du wirst keinen finden der Dir die Antwort gibt. Sehe Dir dsas Dokument von der BG Chemie an und beurteile danach, ist doch eine schönes Beurteilungsdiagramm bei. Wenn da raus kommt, nein keine WV dann hast Du das sauber Dokumentiert und gut ist. Aber die BetrSichV musst Du als mindest Anforderung verstehen.


----------



## peter(R) (12 November 2010)

Alles klar

@ MSB + Safety

sorry ich hatte die vorherige Antwort geschrieben BEVOR ich das Entscheidungsdiagramm durchgelesen hatte.
Das Ding ist richtig gut und klärt die Fragen.

peter(R)


----------

